# BMW North America phone number for ED vehicle inquiry?



## flightjunkie (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I, like many others, am (somewhat) patiently waiting for redelivery of my ED vehicle. I noticed in some posts that people have contacted BMW NA, who has given them detailed information on projected arrival time at the VPC, estimated time of departure from VPC, etc.

Which number should I call? I only see this one on the BMW NA website under "European Delivery:" 1-877-992-6999.

Thanks!


----------



## bimmer12safrad (Feb 13, 2006)

flightjunkie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I, like many others, am (somewhat) patiently waiting for redelivery of my ED vehicle. I noticed in some posts that people have contacted BMW NA, who has given them detailed information on projected arrival time at the VPC, estimated time of departure from VPC, etc.
> 
> ...


That is certainly one you could start with. Many factors affect whom might be helpful. How long have you been withing? What is your dealer telling you. Many helpful posts on this topic and if you provide more info you will get more assistance. Hope U reunite soon.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

flightjunkie said:


> Which number should I call? I only see this one on the BMW NA website under "European Delivery:" 1-877-992-6999.


A better number into the ED Dept at BMWNA that I've used is 800-932-0831 (but maybe both numbers go to the same dept). Also, ask your CA to E-Mail you a copy of the dealerspeed status page for your VIN.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Have your CA contact ED office. The ED office is extremely busy and are too kind to tell folks here to "bug-off"


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

beewang said:


> Have your CA contact ED office. The ED office is extremely busy and are too kind to tell folks here to "bug-off"


Yes, the Customer Service Dept. is too busy to take care of their customers. 11 weeks and I still don't have my car.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Tried to call them about 45 min ago. Nothing but hold, hold, hold or leave a message. I'm guessing they are screening calls.


----------



## 01jlstubbs (May 6, 2007)

335i Driver said:


> Yes, the Customer Service Dept. is too busy to take care of their customers. 11 weeks and I still don't have my car.


Damn! 

sorry!!!!


----------

